# New HSB coaches by Herforder Lokschuppen of Germany



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The very first production model of a new set of HSB cars has left Herforder Lokschuppen (now also known as Train Line Gartenbahnen) to have its picture taken.
You can see it here in the Large Scale database along with a detailed description and many more measurements than usual since this is the first car manufactured by this company using brand new molds.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2544&l=english

This particular model is painted in the true HSB red, it is also available in a lighter red to match the HSB cars manufactured by LGB over the years.

There will be four types of these HSB cars, all closely following the prototypes that were in service over the years.

The first one is the 8-window version, then there will be two 7-window versions and one 6-window version.
On the database we will only show final production units, the Herforder Lokschuppen website currently shows some of the pre-production coaches.

Knut


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Now if someone would make the HSB locomotives(in live steam) to go with the cars.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 30 Oct 2010 04:26 PM 
Now if someone would make the HSB locomotives(in live steam) to go with the cars.


There are at least two manufacturers who offer live-steam HSB locomotives, both in Germany.

Reppingen has the 99 6001, the 99 5811 and the 99 5901 and Wyko the 99 5001 and the 99 6011.

Websites (in German) are here:

http://www.reppingen.de/dmrlokserien/index.html

http://www.wyko-echtdampf.de/

Regards,

Knut


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Knut. It looks like the 5901 is no longer in stock. So far I guess no one makes the 7230's 1-E-1's. What are the Reppingen engines like? How about the kit versions? How do they run? How would you order one from the US? Is there a dealer here? Would the price be less without the vat tax? They look great in the picks. I guess if there are no 72xx's I would be more interested in a mallet or the 6001.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

John, 

I sent you a message... 

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

John, 

I know a few publishers of German Large Scale magazines that cover Live-Steam, I'll check with them to see if anyone is planning to offer an HSB 1-E-1. 

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I have updated the database information with the additional HSB cars planned for this year and a link to the prototype of the car with the colourful "Faust" advertising. 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2544 

Knut


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

All the available cars are listed on our Website:
New production of HSB cars by TrainLine45


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

They all look just beautiful.....sigh....... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

